# Pendant of Khaeleth



## bluefalcon (Jul 15, 2011)

I am still very new to WHFB, and would like to clarify how this talisman works.

It's my understanding that I can use the reverse ward save provided by the pendant for any damage resulting from ST correct?

So say...ranged, close combat, magic missile right?

What about for a miscast? I have been very unfortunate in my rolls the last two games I have played. On 3 sorceresses I have managed to miscast SIX times! First game I was lucky and only forget the spells being cast on both mages, reducing them to level zeros. Last game I managed to disintegrate myself with two S10 hits.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont have my army book handy but if memory serves, you can use it exactly like a ward save as long as the attack you are attempting to save against has a strength value (as long as ward saves are allowed of course).

Here's a linkto the GW FAQ. Its got a couple of notes in it about the pendant.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ndex=1&aId=3000006&multiPageMode=true&start=2

Happy Gaming mate.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

If it has a strength and allows ward saves, you can take it. If it doesn't, like the Death sniper spells, you don't get it. Simple.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

You will find in the rulebook a section on characteristic tests such as a toughness test. The pendant works much like a test like that where the strength of whatever hit you is what you need to roll under with a 6 always failing. 

So an example would be if you miscast and suffer a str 6 hit you would use the pendant ward save and try to roll for a 5 or lower on one die.


----------

